# Of those that rooted, does anyone regret it?



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

I've enjoyed rooting/flashing droid phones but haven't ventured into doing it for the N7. Not sure if it's a size thing or what. Anyone regret rooting?
Would you do it again? Trying to convince myself there isn't a downside to rooting the N7.

Thoughts?


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Go for it. No regrets. Won't own a device that I can't root or that I won't root.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a chance in hell that I wouldn't root this thing! No reason not to and all the reason to root = win!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Even if you do regret rooting it, it's easy to return back to completely stock.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> Even if you do regret rooting it, it's easy to return back to completely stock.


This is true as well.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Do I regret gaining complete control over my device? No.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't rooted....but I can't imagine why you would regret it


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Haven't rooted either. Don't really feel the need to either.


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope. It's the best thing about Android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foreverinPanama (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't even really like my phone until rooted and tweaked thanks to motorola/blur junkware.

Now I get better battery life, better performance, better updates.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicdnb (Apr 11, 2012)

padraic said:


> Do I regret gaining complete control over my device? No.


^ This


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my N7 yesterday morning and was unsure if I was going to root it. 12 hours later I am running AOKP and I have no regrets.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Now that I have a fully 100% Nexus device in the Grouper instead of my only 3/4 Nexus on my Toro. I think I'm gonna stay stock on my N7 and just take the updates Google gives me. Where as on my G-Nex I have to root just to get updates promptly. It will be a nice trade off I think. That and I'm barely ever home long enough to use my tablet


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have rooted both my Nexus 7's. It's so easy and doing a factory reset is just as easy.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

honestly, i dont think iv ever used an android device stock. lol...


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I had my usb cable connected to my tablet and had it rooted about 15 minutes after getting it out of the box. LOL. Wondering if I would regret it wasn't even a thought in my mind.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

pmgreen said:


> I've enjoyed rooting/flashing droid phones but haven't ventured into doing it for the N7. Not sure if it's a size thing or what. Anyone regret rooting?
> Would you do it again? Trying to convince myself there isn't a downside to rooting the N7.
> 
> Thoughts?


There's never a downside to rooting. Rooting alone does nothing to Android, it's just that it gives you the option of doing more. Hell, just being able to use TiBu is enough of a reason for me to justify rooting.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

No way!! The best thing about the Nexus 7 is rooting & Custom ROMs/Kernels.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

No regrets, no fear I flash like a madman trying the craziest kernel and seeing what kinda power this thing really has.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

No regrets. In case I need to go back, a few simple types on the keyboard will do the trick anyway

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

